# Anyone going to 2010 Mud Nationals?



## tacoma_2002

Thinkin' about headin' out to Jacksonville, TX this year to the Mud Nat's. Just curious to see who all here may be goin. Hopefully I'll have a 4x4 300 built by then, but if not then *Project 300* make her debut.


----------



## bruteman

I'll be there went last year had a blast


----------



## IBBruin

Right now about 80% chance I'll be there. Gotta find some extra $$ for front axles.


----------



## quadkiller

Ill be there without a doubt never been and love the youtube videos of it so me and the ole brute gonna make a show and see wats up


----------



## walker

i hope i can be there............. depending on work schedule


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I would love to go but dont know if I will be off of work.


----------



## bruteman

I have already put my vacation days in :rockn::rockn:


----------



## walker

whats vacation ...lol...


----------



## moonstruck

put my vacation in last month for it...went to it in 03, 04, 05, 09 and plan on bein there in 2010


----------



## bayou_boy_22

right there with you Walker. I have to try to change up my schedule up to make to where i am at home.


----------



## Yesterday

i'll be there


----------



## Polaris425

Nope.


----------



## phreebsd

me and clay are planning to attend. 
(provided my engine lasts till then)
As of now, we're going! and I should have my 7" lift on right before we come!


----------



## phreebsd

this lift!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I plan on being there.....Of course, as like the rest of the working world.....IF I am off of work. Everyone knows the oil field is SOOOOO predictable...


----------



## walker

we need to make sure that we get together and ride and maybe camp close to each other... steve is that a gorilla lift???


----------



## phreebsd

that's a 7" HL lift!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Bruin I see that you live in tupelo. We have room for 3 more bikes on the trailer as of now, so yer more than welcome to carpool with us ...we're looking to get 5 people (have 2 already) to go so gas wont be so high!


----------



## IBBruin

tacoma_2002 said:


> Bruin I see that you live in tupelo. We have room for 3 more bikes on the trailer as of now, so yer more than welcome to carpool with us ...we're looking to get 5 people (have 2 already) to go so gas wont be so high!


What day do you plan on leaving?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Probably the 25th after lunch, but I'm not 100% on that just yet.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

walker said:


> we need to make sure that we get together and ride and maybe camp close to each other... steve is that a gorilla lift???


 
Yeah, that sounds good to me.


----------



## walker

thats all you need steve .. then you can be in the nose bleed section.... and yes we will all have to get together ... and at least make a ride down the highline pimpin mimb shirts


----------



## phreebsd

sounds good mayne. 
it's gonna be packed!


----------



## walker

yea to say the least what day yall goin to arrive


----------



## bruteforce8989

ill b there we all need to get togather and ride


----------



## droppedbass87

me and my buddy are driving 8 hours leaving wednesday..cant wait


----------



## zacksbf

I agree that we should all get together and ride. I know I wont be able to leave til Friday because we have kids and finding child care for the weekend is hard enough. We should try to do a cabin run (even though they are gone) on Saturday. If you guys are up for it just let me know and we can all meet somewhere and go from there. I ussually just park in the split from the main entrance rd and highline rd in front of the BBQ stand.


----------



## TC Powersports

TC Powersports will be there. We bought two vendor spots this year.

If any of your bikes go down for any reason, we'll have a team of guys who are there to fix them. Were stocking a ton of parts already to make sure we can supply the demand.

Jeremy


----------



## Yesterday

brute belts, axles, boots, knuckles, tie rod ends. thanks.


----------



## IBBruin

I'm thinking about sitting this one out. Recent lower back pain combined with my wheeler riding like a brick is giving me second thoughts. I think Imma head to south La on a speck/red fishing trip instead.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute

I think a group of us are headin up there to but not for sure yet but if i do i would like to meet up with some of you guys!!!


----------



## mudengineer

I can't wait I spent all last week getting my rzr ready. It's going to be a great trip for me and the ol lady. My folks are keeping the kids. I normally take them with me but Mud nationals gets a lil roudy for my kids.


----------



## bump530

ill be there for the 3rd year in a row. ive been on a different bike every year, hopefully this one does better than the rest. first year on a foreman 500, swingarm bolt back out a LONG ways from camp, that was a unforgetable night. last year the burte did good cept that it stayed locked i 4wd all day friday and in 2wd all day saturday lol (**** fuses). this year hopin the 300 is problem free.


----------



## bruteman

If any of you guys want to try and meet up pm me and I will send you my phone number TC powersports I want to come talk to you at the mud nats the brute needs a make over


----------



## TC Powersports

Yesterday said:


> brute belts, axles, boots, knuckles, tie rod ends. thanks.


Consider it done!



bruteman said:


> If any of you guys want to try and meet up pm me and I will send you my phone number TC powersports I want to come talk to you at the mud nats the brute needs a make over


No problem, come on by.


----------



## pinemtnbrute

i be there fo sho...went in 07,09 and now 10


----------



## Engi041

I'll be taking 5 days of vacation to make it this year. I can't wait.


----------



## JHR

me and my old lady will be there. My Moms watchin my 2 boys for the weekend. Im anxious to meet some of u guys. And how do i go about getting a M.I.M.B shirt? I wanna "Represent". U guys are so helpful with everything. I havent found the first a-hole on here. :rockn: Im ready to test out my new brute. About to put the 30 backs on it after i get my front diff rollin again.


----------



## IBBruin

JHR said:


> I havent found the first a-hole on here. :rockn:


We take pride in this. I think I'm earning the nickname "The banning Mod" LOL

For MIMB SWAG, click the link in my signature.


----------



## HeadC1

I'll be there. If you see a camo teryx towing a 300 than you'll know its Head and Bump.


----------



## bump530

The only reason it would appear that you are "towin" me, is when im using ur tailgate as brakes LMFAO


----------



## walker

bump530 said:


> The only reason it would appear that you are "towin" me, is when im using ur tailgate as brakes LMFAO


 bwhahahahahahahaaa thats funny


----------



## Mud Duck

I will be there for the duration. I think most of you can find me. I will be racing and hanging out in the RV area up front. Way too early to say were I will camp, but I will post it once we are there.
God I hate this 1.5 hour drive. LOL


----------



## walker

i understand i hate the 40 min drive myself..lol


----------



## aandryiii

we will be there.. more like a 7hr drive though


----------



## profarm72

Me and several others will be back out there again this year, it will be our 3rd year straight to go and we wouldn't miss it for nothing. Only this year I will be on my new Brute 750. FATBOYATV


----------



## mudengineer

I was wondering if anyone was heading out to Mud Creek today for the crawfish boil. We will be there.


----------



## ranceola

i will be going this year with my 08 brute 750


----------



## ranceola

tacoma_2002 said:


> Thinkin' about headin' out to Jacksonville, TX this year to the Mud Nat's. Just curious to see who all here may be goin. Hopefully I'll have a 4x4 300 built by then, but if not then *Project 300* make her debut.


 I will be going to the mud nat this year hope to see mudinthe blood friends there:haha:


----------



## jackman

I will be there


----------



## JHR

my riding buddy broke his can-am 800 outty so its gonna be me and my fiancee solo this year. We need to do a meet and greet at nats on thursday so we can all meet up and ride together. Im looking for a laid back group to ride with so i dont have to put up with a bunch of young drunk a holes. id be down for like a 3:00 meet time or something cause im heading that way thursday i think. _ might can talk the old lady into heading that way weds. we all need to make a cabin run as zacksbf said. I just got the lady a canam with 29.5's so shes game for whatever now.:rockn:_


----------



## JHR

oh and is someone gonna bring some M.I.M.B. shirts to sell. Its too late for me to buy some. I figure if u bring a bundle they will probly sell easily. I need 2 male larges and 2 female larges if u bring some. And a beer hugger and some stickers......


----------



## bruteforce8989

I wouldn't mind meeting up i'll b there late Tuesday night early wensday morning if anyone wonts to meet up pm me ur number


----------



## bruteboy

were there


----------



## codyh

Were going had a good crew, few of em backed to out so well be there witha few people, hopefully we can meet up with someof yall to replace our back outs, if yall are down let me know, we can alwways use aa few riding buddies


----------



## Crawfishie!!

walker said:


> yea to say the least what day yall goin to arrive



no way I can go. seems that i'm not the only person out there that likes to ride out at mud nats.......i can't even take vacation cuz others have already. so looks like I won't be able to make it this year...:aargh4:


----------



## walker

i might be there friday night or saturday early....


----------



## Chawraw

anyone that has been there before any ideas of how we can camp close? Never meet you boys but its nice to hang out with pep's who like to drink and have a good ol time.If you guys see my Dukes of Hazzard truck chevy silverado and my Dukes of Hazzard Brute Force holla at me and say we blogged on here think that would be pretty cool good chating with you guys


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I'm heading out in the morning... Smaller group than last year but around 15 of us are going. If yall see me around please stop me and introduce yourself. If I recognize any of you I'll do the same
TA


----------



## BlackedOutBF

First time going...Heard its alot of fun, cant wait to get there.....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

If anyone see's this there:











Be sure to take photos for me!!!!!! New owners name is Chris.

:sadwavey:


----------



## jp6095

Be out there this evening. Hopefully will have some pics by Sunday.


----------



## Yesterday

ya'll have fun, i cant make it this year


----------

